# Another Caboose Fix



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I have this caboose from a junk lot and decided to have some fun.
The best way would be to cut a piece from another scrap but I didn't have any so I used Bondo to form a crude mold. I cut back over the wall to support the new piece. Glue was on the old shell so a previous repair didn't work.










Then the fitting and epoxy. The scratch coat to cover defects.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Keep going...I'm learning.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I sanded with 400 grit and painted with acrylic by brush, a mixture of red and brown. Now, it sorta looks like a caboose.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Definitely becoming caboose-ish.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*The End*

I found my shell for my 520


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

That's mighty sharp. big fella! Thanks for the tutorial. When I get some time, I'll work on my side-door and follow your lead.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

As I mentioned It would look sharper if I used pices from junks instead of making them. It looks fine now but I can always go back and work on it. I am not sue if I can add anything else. I guess this is just a form of kitbashing.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You better slow that train down t-man! Your going to have the yard master after you!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

SPEED part of the problem is the engine stalls on slow.
The older engines speed up after a few laps. That's what happened. 
Thank you for the conscious effort.
It only derailed on the last take and stopped at the switch tower.
Yeah, the accident report will take forever since no engine was involved.
The roof piece is still off so I sanded some more and used a barnred/brown mixture.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Continued*

One good thing is that you can make your own rules and standards. I got tired of the poor casting on the roof. I did more sanding to bring the top flush then I removed the hatch and the center walk plank. I returned to my scrap caboose and cut two more pieces to fix. Pieces are fitted in and I am in the finishing stages. It looks better.


















That paint is just an eyeball mix of a brick red and brown acrylic.
Neat Huh!.


----------

